# new bmx/urban video!



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

i gathered up all my clips from the past year and a half and decided to make an edit. hope you guys like it!


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice. 
3:54 was bad ass. Thanks for sharing that up.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah, good stuff man !

it was very cool you riding different size bikes also. was the bmx-cruiser looking bike, was that your Atomlab with bmx cruiser bars and rigid fork ? 
i remembered you posted up bikes a while back:
http://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/too-big-dirt-jumping-746181.html


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> yeah, good stuff man !
> 
> it was very cool you riding different size bikes also. was the bmx-cruiser looking bike, was that your Atomlab with bmx cruiser bars and rigid fork ?
> i remembered you posted up bikes a while back:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/too-big-dirt-jumping-746181.html


yeah thats the me! the 26" was the atomlab. i snapped the big bars on it so i had to run smaller ones for a while unfortunately. the bars came at 32" wide stock, and i never cut them. and after i snapped them i emailed the company and they said that they werent designed to be run so wide and with the stuff i was doing. they were really cool (very small company) and i was mildly helping promote them, so i had a chance for warranty, but i decided to trade that bike for a dh bike instead. so i ran the smaller bars on it until i got rid of it. i had a suspension fork on the atomlab for a month or so before i got rid of it but i never got any clips of me riding it. and the red bmx i was riding is the macniel i posted there too. the grayish bmx is my current bmx. its tiny, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice vid! 

Do you have some special freewheels on those, seem to spin quite freely backwards too..?


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

Verttii said:


> Nice vid!
> 
> Do you have some special freewheels on those, seem to spin quite freely backwards too..?


the gray bmx (except 1 clip) and the 26" both have freecoasters. the red bmx has a regular cassette hub. a freecoaster is a different type of rear hub that allows you to roll the bike backwards and not need to backpedal. thats why i never backpedaled on my gray bmx and 26" when i had to on the red bmx. it opens up so many more possibilities for tricks. its a totally different riding style. not many people like them, some say theyre "cheating," but i love my freecoaster. it fits my riding style


----------



## JarExtreme (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice clip dude.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

JarExtreme said:


> Nice clip dude.


thanks!


----------

